# Séparateur décimal



## Laskar (27 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Impossible de trouver comment changer la virgule en point sur le pavé numérique (Tiger 10.4.11).
C'était fastoche avec OS 9 (Tableau de bord -> Nombres)
Le tableau de bord "International" permet de changer le format de l'heure, de la date ... mais pas des nombres !
J'en ai ma claque de shifter le point-virgule à chaque fois que je dois rentrer une adresse IP.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Arlequin (27 Novembre 2007)

y'a pas un truc comme ça dans les options de clavier ? 
français numérique, ou qqchose qui s'en approche ?


----------



## Laskar (28 Novembre 2007)

J'ai fouillé partout ... j'ai rien trouvé.
Bizarre !


----------



## Bilbo (28 Novembre 2007)

Tu peux aussi utiliser le shift avec la virgule du pavé numérique. Ça ne répond pas à ta question, mais ça te facilitera déjà la vie.

À+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2007)

Le seul fil ayant une réponse se trouve ici mais après test, cela ne marche pas sous Tiger X.4.11. Désolé


----------



## Arlequin (29 Novembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> y'a pas un truc comme ça dans les options de clavier ?
> français numérique, ou qqchose qui s'en approche ?



c'est dans "international"..... ça aide ou pas ?


----------



## Laskar (30 Novembre 2007)

Bilbo a dit:


> Tu peux aussi utiliser le shift avec la virgule du pavé numérique. Ça ne répond pas à ta question, mais ça te facilitera déjà la vie.
> À+



Faute de mieux, je vais utiliser ce truc. Mais je persiste à dire que c'est une anomalie que de ne pas pouvoir paramètrer ça.

Merci Bilbo.


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour

Il y a une solution simple et rapide : l'éditeur de clavier Ukelele.

A l'aide de cet outil, j'ai pu recréer un layout alternatif pour mon clavier Apple blanc en moins de 5 minutes.

Pour ce faire, j'ai recopié les fichiers _French.keylayout_ et _French.icns_ fournis sur le bureau.

J'ai ensuite édité _French.keylayout_ avec _Ukelele_. J'ai remplacé le point du pavé numérique par la virgule et réciproquement (avec et sans la touche Maj). Il suffit de double-cliquer sur un touche pour la modifier. J'ai aussi donné un nouveau nom ("French2") à ce layout (menu "Keyboard" > "Set Keyboard Name...") puis j'ai sauvegardé.

Ensuite j'ai renommé les fichiers respectivement _French2.keylayout_ et _French2.icns_, je les ai placés dans le dossier _/Bibliothèque/Keyboard Layouts/_, et j'ai rebooté mon Mac.

Le choix du clavier se fait ensuite dans "Préférences Système" > "International", ou bien avec l'icône correspondant de la barre de menu quand on l'a paramétré.


Sinon, on pourrait aussi modifier l'icône _French2.icns_ pour avoir quelque chose d'un peu différent du drapeau français d'origine.


----------



## bidibout (1 Décembre 2007)

Salut tout le monde,

Depuis que j'ai mon mac (environ deux ans) j'ai toujours utilisé un fichier keyboard layout modifié pour avoir un point au lieu de la virgule sur le pavé numérique, souvent il m'est arrivé de devoir aller re-sélectionner le fichier modifié dans international car il me remettait une virgule puis j'ai été tranquille un long moment et là depuis quelques jours cela recommence plusieurs fois par jour je dois aller dans international car il me remet une virgule à la place du point, auriez-vous une idée pour remédier à cela ?

Merci.


----------



## bidibout (2 Décembre 2007)

bidibout a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Depuis que j'ai mon mac (environ deux ans) j'ai toujours utilisé un fichier keyboard layout modifié pour avoir un point au lieu de la virgule sur le pavé numérique, souvent il m'est arrivé de devoir aller re-sélectionner le fichier modifié dans international car il me remettait une virgule puis j'ai été tranquille un long moment et là depuis quelques jours cela recommence plusieurs fois par jour je dois aller dans international car il me remet une virgule à la place du point, auriez-vous une idée pour remédier à cela ?
> 
> Merci.



Personne a une idée ?


----------



## gmaa (2 Décembre 2007)

Un truc simple : le point s'obtient avec le pavé numérique avec la touche shift
shift + ", pavé numérique" = "."

Aucune modif à faire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2007)

Voilà, MacMarco a eu la gentillesse de bidouiller le fichier keyboard et cela fonctionne bien. 
La touche du clavier numérique est transformée en point. 
Cette manipulation ne marchera que sur les claviers Apple et non sur les portables.


----------



## gmaa (2 Décembre 2007)

C'est une solution, il ne faut pas la bouder mais je préfère pour ma part ne rien faire!


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Décembre 2007)

gmaa a dit:


> Un truc simple : le point s'obtient avec le pavé numérique avec la touche shift&#8230;
> shift + ", pavé numérique" = "."
> 
> Aucune modif à faire&#8230;





gmaa a dit:


> C'est une solution, il ne faut pas la bouder mais je préfère pour ma part ne rien faire!


Oui, mais c'est quand même pratique quand on a à la fois du texte en minuscule et des chiffres à rentrer en grande quantité, notamment dans les logiciels "à l'américaine" où il faut utiliser le point comme séparateur décimal (là, on ne peut pas se contenter de verrouiller les majuscules).

En procédant ainsi, on gagne énormément de temps et on évite les manipulations (ça laisse une main de libre pour suivre une référence papier, par exemple).


----------



## gmaa (3 Décembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> on ne peut pas se contenter de verrouiller les majuscules.


Effectivement le verrouillage ne marche pas.



PA5CAL a dit:


> En procédant ainsi, on gagne énormément de temps et on évite les manipulations (ça laisse une main de libre pour suivre une référence papier, par exemple).


Je ne peux qu'être d'accord dans ce cas de saisie "stakhanoviste".

J'y résiste seulemenent dans la mesure où elle est à refaire à chaque màj de l'OS.

Mais on a toujours besoin d'adapter l'outil à sa main


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Décembre 2007)

gmaa a dit:


> Effectivement le verrouillage ne marche pas.


Effectivement, il ne marche pas avec le layout d'origine du clavier.

Mais il est à noter que, de manière assez surprenante, ce verrouillage fonctionne avec le layout modifié (du moins avec celui que j'ai fabriqué par la méthode exposée plus haut).


----------



## bidibout (3 Décembre 2007)

Moi mon soucis c'est pas que je n'arrive pas à avoir le point avec le fichier modifier au contraire ça marche très bien mais sans arrêt l'ordi remet le clavier d'origine et je dois resélectionner l'autre clavier.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Décembre 2007)

bidibout a dit:


> Moi mon soucis c'est pas que je n'arrive pas à avoir le point avec le fichier modifier au contraire ça marche très bien mais sans arrêt l'ordi remet le clavier d'origine et je dois resélectionner l'autre clavier.


En fait, j'ai déjà eu ce problème à une époque. J'avais plusieurs claviers sélectionnés en réserve, et ça semblait changer tout seul de temps en temps...

En fait, il n'en était rien. J'avais seulement mal compris comment le système de claviers fonctionnait (à noter d'ailleurs que c'est un peu le même principe sous Windows).

Il faut donc savoir et garder à l'esprit que :
- La sélection du clavier se fait par application et par document. On peut avoir plusieurs applications lancées en même temps, avec éventuellement plusieurs documents ouverts dans chacune des applications. Chacun d'entre eux pourra avoir son propre paramétrage de clavier.
- Le clavier choisi par défaut lors du lancement d'une application est le clavier qui était actif à ce moment précis.

Par exemple, admettons que je travaille sous Safari avec le clavier Français, sur un document A sous TextEdit avec le clavier Anglais et sur un document B sous TextEdit avec le clavier Allemand. A un moment donné, je lance la Calculette. Si à ce moment la fenêtre active à l'écran est celle de Safari, alors la Calculette est lancée avec le clavier Français. Si la fenêtre active est celle du document A, alors la Calculette est lancée avec le clavier Anglais. Enfin, si la fenêtre active est celle du document B, alors la Calculette est lancée avec le clavier Allemand.

Il faut avouer que ce n'est pas si évident quand on n'est pas au courant.


----------



## bidibout (4 Décembre 2007)

Ah en effet je n'avais pas capté celà, cependant je ne travaille qu'avec un seul clavier "Français modifié" donc je ne comprend pas 

Merci pour l'info en tout cas.


----------

